# FYI,,,, PERCH porn. (pics from March)



## Doboy

You guys might remember how I posted pictures of early season ice out crappies & perch,,,, filling up the coolers.?
They CAN be caught ABOVE the lakes & reservoirs & in the smallest of feeder creeks,,,,, AND below almost all of the dams, after ice out.
Well,,,, this year was kinda screwed up for me. Early warm temps (& too much work) caused me to miss the 'catch' at my spots,
But Yesterday,,,, two of my friends decided to BMBs & send me pics of their early season FAT PERCH catch! So I thought I'd share! ;>)

Omg,,, makes me drool.
*They could have caught way more than 71, but they ran out of red worms.* (they kept some dinks 'cause they swallowed the hook.)

All I'm allowed to say is 'SHANANGO' . 
Remember 2-3 years ago,,,, when some OGFers did the same thing, same time, below Mosquito Dam??? 
Just saying,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)










LOL,,, "if they only had more worms".
They went back 1 week later, with lots of worms, & they were gone. NOTHING biting.


----------



## TheKing

Nice pictures ! Do you think this is region specific or general to all of Ohio? Perch seem far a few between down here in the SW.


----------



## Doboy

TheKing said:


> Nice pictures ! Do you think this is region specific or general to all of Ohio? Perch seem far a few between down here in the SW.



Over the last 5 years, I have found 3 different places, & was shown 2 more that serve up the same kind of, 'ice out' perch fishing. 
Most of the places are feeder creeks that run into different size lakes. Above & below.
Erie,,, Shanango & Berlin, below Milton & West Branch,,,, but all of those waters sooner or later, flow into the Mahoning River,,,,, then back up another feeder to another lake.
Even Mill Creek, the Aqua Lakes & McKelvey.
The only place where I wish I could find the fat spawning perch, would be all of the feeders that flow into the O River!???????????
As far as I know,,, all of the OR perch 'numbers' are gone. We use to catch a fair amount of keepers,,, starting after X-mas.
You gotta keep searching,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ruminator

Beautiful perch haul!


----------



## Bass knuckles

I love ice out perch at Moggy, I’ll sit in my yak with ice gear and whack um!


----------



## c. j. stone

J


TheKing said:


> Nice pictures ! Do you think this is region specific or general to all of Ohio? Perch seem far a few between down here in the SW.


Shenango Res. Is in NW Pa. but not too far away from NE Ohio. Perch patterns, spawning early in the year, schooling for the pre-spawn, usually begin shortly after ice has left the area lakes. This should be universal activity beginning March/April just about anywhere in Ohio with perch! Maybe add late Feb for Southern Ohio regions! The ones from NE Ohio above were caught in late March(inland lake).


----------

